# I am looking for uber drivers in South Africa, England, Egypt and other places, and want to conduct some information interviews. We are willing to pro



## miraclelee (Dec 17, 2020)

您好，我正在南非，英国，埃及和其他地方寻找超级司机，并希望进行一些信息采访。我们愿意提供一定数量的此类采访，例如通过加班支付。

这些采访不涉及任何安全和隐私信息，仅涉及优步在不同国家/地区的定价策略。

例如，以下问题：在南非的优步，驾驶员和乘客的价格是否相同？

或者，驾驶员和乘客分别计算价格。例如，一致的情况是，乘客花费10美元，驾驶员得到8美元，超级顾客得到20％。在单独计算的情况下，乘客花费10美元，而驾驶员则按照每公里的成本计算。每花费1美元，驾驶员将获得0.7美元来计算驾驶员的费用。

可能有必要提供乘客和驾驶员旅行账单以证明这些结论。

如果您愿意帮助我们并获得资金，请与我联系。


----------

